

MySQL virtual columns - qhoxie
http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/MySQL_virtual_columns_preview

======
newt0311
See PostgreSQL views and rewrite rules combined with expression indexes to see
a significantly more mature and functional version of the same.

It nice to see MySQL finally catching up in some features. Now it needs to get
rid of the stupid gotchas, get reasonable concurrent transaction speeds, and
get ACID and it will be well on its way to becoming a serious RDBMS
competitor.

